# Un-Confuse Me about MES



## rabbithutch (Nov 17, 2011)

(I've tried to post this before, but I was using an iPad so there's no telling what happened to it. It its a duplicate, mea culpa.)

The war department thinks I'm too old and absent minded to try a wood or charcoal smoker.  She might be right.  So, the more I think about it, the more I'm inclined to consider an electric unit.  Masterbuilt (MES) seems to be the consensus brand.  The problem comes in choosing which model.

I see that there are 30s and 40s and digitals and analogs.  What's the difference?  I thought that the 30/40 referred to the size (height?) of the units but somewhere I read something confusing about wattage.  Which does it refer to, size or power?  And the analog/digital thing I think I understand, too.  With the digitals you have controls on the top and all is electronic including a sending unit to tell you the temperature and send you alerts (close?).

The analog I assume are ones with mechanical or electro-mechanical switches and don't use transmitters.  Finally, there are units with glass doors and units without glass.

Just how many different MES units are there?  How do you tell them apart (if you're shopping craigslist)? 

I tried looking at Masterbuilt's web site but couldn't sort through their sales pitch.

TIA


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2011)

rabbithutch said:


> (I've tried to post this before, but I was using an iPad so there's no telling what happened to it. It its a duplicate, mea culpa.)
> 
> The war department thinks I'm too old and absent minded to try a wood or charcoal smoker.  She might be right.  So, the more I think about it, the more I'm inclined to consider an electric unit.  Masterbuilt (MES) seems to be the consensus brand.  The problem comes in choosing which model.
> 
> ...


Bear


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks, Bear!

Can you expand on the issue of different wattages?  Are there some that should be avoided or some that should be sought?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 18, 2011)

The 1200 watt MES 40 with window & remote is the one I would get, it's $299 at Sam's.

Here is a list of model numbers.

(30 inch units)

ESQ30B older recalled, black door, no adjustable damper, 650 Watt heating element, ? wood chip tray

ESQ30S older recalled, stainless steel door, no adjustable damper,  650  watt heating element, ? wood chip tray

BCESQ30B black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

70070106 ? door, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

71070106 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

72070106 ? door, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, large wood chip tray

72070206 ? door, 650 or 800 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070106 black door/no window,  650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, large wood chip tray

20070107 ? door, 650 or 800 watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070206 stainless steel door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray 

20070307 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070409 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070411 SS door/with window, 800 watt heating element, internal light, meat probe, remote control, wheels/handle, with heating element access door,small wood chip tray

20070507 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070509 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070511 ? door, 650 or 800 watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070609 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070709 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070809 SS door/no window, SS body, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070910 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray 

20070110 SS door/with window, Black body, 800 watt heating element, internal light, meat probe, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071407 camouflage door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071507 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray (Canada)

20071607 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071610 SS door/with window, black body, 800 watt heating element, internal light, meat probe, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray (Canada)

20071707 black door/no window, 650 watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071710 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071810 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071910 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20072010 black door/no window, bass pro on door, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

(40 inch units)

70070107 ? door, 800  Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

71070107 SS door/no window, black body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

72070107 ? door, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070108 SS door/no window, SS body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070208 black door/no window, black body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070211 SS door/with window, black body,1200 Watt heating element,remote control,wheels/handle,with heating element access door,small wood chip tray

20070311 SS door/with window,SS body,1200 Watt heating element,remote control,wheels/handle,with heating element access door,small wood chip tray

20070407 SS door/no window, ? body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door,? wood chip tray

20070408 SS door, SS body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070508 SS door/with window, black body, 800 watt heating element, no heating element access door, large wood chip tray

20070608 ? door, 800 or 1200 Watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070707 SS door/? window, SS body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070708 ? door, 800 or 1200 Watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070710 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray

20070807 black door/? window, back body,  800  Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20070810 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray

20070907 ? door, 800 Watt  heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071009 SS door/with window, black body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071010 ? door, 800 or 1200 Watt heating element, ? heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071109 SS door/with window, SS body, 800 Watt heating element, no heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071110 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071210 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071310 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071410 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

20071510 SS door/with window, black body, 1200 Watt heating element, with heating element access door, ? wood chip tray

(30 analog/with legs)

20070210 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element

20070410 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element

20070510 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element

20070610 black body/non insulated, 1500 watt heating element

(24 inch units) non digital

20070109 650 Watts heating element

20070209 650 Watts heating element

20070308 650 Watts heating element

20070309 650 Watts heating element

20071008 650 Watts heating element


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree with Al.

You want the black body MES 40, with SS & glass door (1200 watt), for $299 at Sam's.

Or the All Stainless MES 40, with glass door (1200 watt), from Cabelas. Sometimes on sale for $349. Check for internet coupons.

Both have all the new tricks, like remote control, wheels, light, etc, etc.

And that list Al posted is pretty accurate. I remember when Texacajun was working on that---He's a great guy---haven't seen him for a long time.

He hunted down MES info like a blood hound!!!

Later,

Bear


----------



## seenred (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm gonna add a Sam's MES 40 to my arsenal next month.  Mrs. Red, good woman that she is, has agreed to give me one for Christmas.  And I'm gonna throw my old chip box in the yard and order one of those Amaze N Pellet Smokers.


----------



## thelorax31 (Nov 18, 2011)

I was looking at the MES 30" at Walmart.com and its 179$ which seems to be a good price, but will it hold up? Is the heating element too small? What features does one look for when shopping for a MES smoker?

The smoker on Walmart's site is the 20070910

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 18, 2011)

thelorax31 said:


> I was looking at the MES 30" at Walmart.com and its 179$ which seems to be a good price, but will it hold up? Is the heating element too small? What features does one look for when shopping for a MES smoker?
> 
> The smoker on Walmart's site is the 20070910
> 
> ...


I have had the same unit (the 30) for over a year.  It's plenty big enough to cook for a small group.

I got it as my entry into the smoking world. Glad I did.

What a lot of folks dont get is the Masterbuilt smokers are the least expensive decent quality Chinese smokers.

I have made tons of food in mine using the AMNS tool.

I have bought the 18.5 WSM and a guru..it is my go to unit now..

I use the MES to low temp smoke susage,bacon,nuts and cheese.

The wires on the back get corroded and have to be fixed..mine did after a year..took 10 minutes.

You can put MES 30 in the handy dandy search tool and get enough reading to last you all weekend.

  Craig


----------



## glocksrock (Nov 18, 2011)

thelorax31 said:


> I was looking at the MES 30" at Walmart.com and its 179$ which seems to be a good price, but will it hold up? Is the heating element too small? What features does one look for when shopping for a MES smoker?
> 
> The smoker on Walmart's site is the 20070910
> 
> ...


Just ordered that same smoker from amazon.com for $173.xx and it works great, it has the newer 800 watt element and upgraded chip tray and works very well. I highly reccomend this unit.


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 18, 2011)

OK!  You guys just pushed me down the slippery slope.

I just got back from Sam's where I got the MES 40 $299 deal.

Wanted to thank SmokinAl and everyone else for helping me make the decision.  I finally decided that at my age an electric is a better idea than tending to a fire and maintaining the temps needed.  This also makes MLW happier and less likely to turn into an old horse.

Thank you all for your patience and good advice.  I'm sure I'll be back to ask questions about using the MES and how to handle different meats.

Thank you again.

rh


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 18, 2011)

Congrats on the new smoker! MES will serve you well. I have some experience with different MES models.  I have the MES30 digital which I use several times a week and it keeps on smoking. I bought my father in law an MES30 analog which I smoke on whenever I got to the midwest to visit. MES customer service is great if you need them for anything.

My only complaint is that I didn't get the 40 that you got. I find myslef running out of room doing multiple hams and turkeys or large butts.

I would advise ordering the AMNPS for cold smoking cheeses or bacon should you venture down that road. Several of us use them and are very satisfied.


----------



## seenred (Nov 18, 2011)

Congrats on the new rig, RH!  Be sure to let us know how she cooks.


----------



## thelorax31 (Nov 18, 2011)

How is the MES 30 Analog? Calbala's has a good sale on that and I am a firm believer that there is always a place for analog, LIke my TV. how does it keep a constant temp and is there meat probes included like the digital ones? I mostly cook for myself so a 30" would be plenty. I l ike that the temp range is up to 400F. not that I need that much but I do like to smoke chicken at 300F for great skin and smoke that billows out of the stack.


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I agree with Al.
> 
> You want the black body MES 40, with SS & glass door (1200 watt), for $299 at Sam's.
> 
> ...




Yes it is good advice


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry for hijacking rabbit,


thelorax31 said:


> How is the MES 30 Analog? Calbala's has a good sale on that and I am a firm believer that there is always a place for analog, LIke my TV. how does it keep a constant temp and is there meat probes included like the digital ones? I mostly cook for myself so a 30" would be plenty. I l ike that the temp range is up to 400F. not that I need that much but I do like to smoke chicken at 300F for great skin and smoke that billows out of the stack.


Honestly I love cooking in it. It has legs so it sits higher up than my digital. It only has 3 cooking racks but they are spaced better than my 4 rack digital so you can cook larger items on each rack like for hams, turkeys or large butts. I've rarely used all 4 racks in my digital at the same time so to me the analog makes better use of space.

I purchased my father in laws analog at Bass Pro and it did not have any probes included. The temp guage on the door is not accurate but most thats the same with most smokers and grills. I never ran the temps above 250-275 when I've cooked on it so I can't comment on the 400f. It doesn't have a smoke stack just a small hole on the upper back of the unit. I would like to figure out how to add an exhaust/stack.


----------



## thelorax31 (Nov 19, 2011)

I see the analog is a dial temp set that goes from low to high. That means you have to fiddle with it to get the temp you want. I have a propane smoker that is all about that. I want to set it and forget about it. I dont like to hover over my food. I need to be free to be able to prepare something else. I want this to be fun and not an endurance test.


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 19, 2011)

The MES 40 is unpacked an I'm setting it up.  The manual says to run once to break it in. I think the instructions are pretty clear and I should be able to follow them, but It also says to add wood chips for the last 45 minutes of the break-in smoke.  There were no chips included with the smoker.  So, being a complete noob and an idiot, I need to know about chips.  I see that one can buy smoker chips and pellets via Amazon but the prices seem high when you also have to pay shipping and handling. 

So here are some questions:

1) Can chips be found at WallyWorld and supermarkets?  I've never noticed but I've never had reason to look for them before either.

2) How big should the chips be if you make your own from hickory, pecan, apple, mesquite, etc?  How big is too big?

3) My guess is that one does not use green wood chips but first seasons the wood.  Is this correct?

4) Traeger pellets cropped up very early in my googling for wood chips.  Are these usable in the MES?  What are the pros and cons?

5) What are the best sources for chips or pellets?  Good quality at the best price?

6) Conflicting information about soaking chips has me confused.  Do you soak?  For how long?

7) Anyone every put cracked hickory nuts in the wood chips?  I used to do this on the charcoal grill when I had a hickory tree in my back yard. Great!!

8) I used to smoke turkeys and large hens on a charcoal grill using brown sugar in a foil pan.  Can sugar be used in the MESt?  Anything I should know?

9) What question did I not ask that I should have?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2011)

rabbithutch said:


> The MES 40 is unpacked an I'm setting it up.  The manual says to run once to break it in. I think the instructions are pretty clear and I should be able to follow them, but It also says to add wood chips for the last 45 minutes of the break-in smoke.  There were no chips included with the smoker.  So, being a complete noob and an idiot, I need to know about chips.  I see that one can buy smoker chips and pellets via Amazon but the prices seem high when you also have to pay shipping and handling.
> 
> So here are some questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks, Al!

I really appreciate your generous help!

rh


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2011)

What Al said---Exacatically.

Bear


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 20, 2011)

Ordered the AMNS and some pellets from Todd.  They should be here next week.  In the meantime, I'm gonna give it the first, trial heat today.  I found some mesquite, hickory and oak chips at the local supermarket to tide me over.

What should I smoke first?   Hmmmmm.  I need something foolproof and easy.  I'm thinking a few small chickens.  What say you?

Where are the good web pages for recipes and techniques?

Thanks again to everyone for all your help.

rh


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2011)

RH,

I have step by steps of a bunch of things, in my signature, at the bottom of all of my posts.

I don't have any birds there, but I think the easiest thing I have there would be the "Chuckies".

Chuckies don't need to be cured, and my instructions are easy to follow. Then after you got one under your belt, you can make changes to suit your taste.

Just look below, and click on "Chuckies".

Bear


----------



## roller (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep what Al said....


----------



## roller (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep what Al said....


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 20, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> RH,
> 
> I have step by steps of a bunch of things, in my signature, at the bottom of all of my posts.
> 
> ...




Guess I'll have to start payin' more attention to signatures.

Thanks, again, Bear!


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 20, 2011)

It made SMOKE!

The dry run is over.  It held 275 within 3 degrees for 3 hours.  I never opened the door but I did turn the light on and off several times playin' with the remote.  At 2:45 into the heat, I added a cupful of dry hickory chips to the s\chip bin and it made smoke.  I tried to get pictures of the smoke coming out to post here, but the pics just didn't show it well.  Besides, I'm prolly the only one impressed by it, eh?

Now I have a couple more questions:

The user guide said to place the water bowl on top of the chip burner.  That looks a bit iffy to me because it's not supported on the left side and would probably put too much load on the chip heater if filled with water..  None of the parts drawings showed any kind of bracket to go there.  I guess I could easily place the water bowl on the fourth grill rack, but it looks like that forces me to give up cookin' space (although I doubt I'll ever load it that full.  Am I missing something here?

What is the function of the water bowl?  Sure, it adds moisture but most meats are pretty moist to begin with.  Does it serve a function of stabilizing the temperature during a long smoke?

About the remote:  It indicated the remaining cook time and the temperature throughout the heat.  I thought I read somewhere that it would buzz or give an alarm, but it never did.  Is this an ID-ten-T issue on my part?  Also, If I turn the remote off and on during a smoke, will it still show time and temp correctly? I ask because during a long smoke I should think it would eat up the batteries.

FYI - I ordered the AMNPS and pellets from Todd.  Can't wait to try apple and alder chips.  They ought to be real good on salmon.

Thanks again to everyone for their patience and generous help while I dithered over which smoker to get then over-thought the use of my new MES.

Thank you!!!

rh


----------



## roller (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep what Al said....


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2011)

rabbithutch said:


> It made SMOKE!
> 
> The dry run is over.  It held 275 within 3 degrees for 3 hours.  I never opened the door but I did turn the light on and off several times playin' with the remote.   Quit playing around!!!
> 
> ...


Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 20, 2011)

Get the 40" with the 1200 watt element.. The hundred dollar dirrefence between that and the 30 is well worth it. Thats where I messed up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2011)

Hoity Toit said:


> Get the 40" with the 1200 watt element.. The hundred dollar dirrefence between that and the 30 is well worth it. Thats where I messed up.


LOL---Me too.

I was thrifty, and I figured the 30 would be big enough.  Now I have a 30 & a 40, and spent a lot more than if I would have just bought the MES 40 first thing !!!

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 21, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Me too.
> 
> I was thrifty, and I figured the 30 would be big enough.  Now I have a 30 & a 40, and spent a lot more than if I would have just bought the MES 40 first thing !!!
> 
> Bear


I'ts called a backup plan....just in case one of the quits working. I'm eyeballing the 40 right now...Santa do you hear me..?


----------



## hickory larry (Nov 21, 2011)

Bear your the man! Always a to the point answer! This thread helped answer alot of my questions as well. Yes we all love to cook good food but we all start somewhere.

Thank You


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2011)

Hickory larry said:


> Bear your the man! Always a to the point answer! This thread helped answer alot of my questions as well. Yes we all love to cook good food but we all start somewhere.
> 
> Thank You










Aw Shucks-----Thanks Larry.

Glad to be appreciated.

I do my best.

Bear


----------



## rebecky (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry to poke my head in on this thread, but I have a question on the wood chips - if you don't mind - whether to soak or not.  Rabbit touched on this in post #17... so I'm branching off of that :)

We have the 30 " 20070411 and manual mentions to soak wood only for the 211 and 311 models.  Why is it okay to soak chips for some models, but not others?  I can't seem to find a reason why, or what kind of harm it would do if wood chips were soaked.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

Rebecky said:


> Sorry to poke my head in on this thread, but I have a question on the wood chips - if you don't mind - whether to soak or not.  Rabbit touched on this in post #17... so I'm branching off of that :)
> 
> We have the 30 " 20070411 and manual mentions to soak wood only for the 211 and 311 models.  Why is it okay to soak chips for some models, but not others?  I can't seem to find a reason why, or what kind of harm it would do if wood chips were soaked.




No harm in soaking them, they just smoke better if you don't.


----------



## rebecky (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you kindly Al!


----------



## askretzinger (Jan 7, 2013)

I've got the 30, Approximately how often do I need to add wood chips?


----------

